# mf 124 v mf 224



## grubnjohn (May 2, 2010)

G,day from Australia I currently own a MF 124 baler and need to up grade because she is worn out I have the chance to buy a MF 224 baler in good order can any one tell me how much better the 224 would be over the 124. Also down here New Hollands are much more the chosen baler with 317s the most popular are they better than the 224 MF.
thank you for any advice .Grub


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am trying to find info on the MF 224 and am not having luck. What size bales are you trying to make? I would looking into a newer newholland. Something like a 575, If they are available in your part of the world.
I have always wanted to visit Australia. 
Good luck
Robert


----------



## grubnjohn (May 2, 2010)

rob_cook2001 said:


> I am trying to find info on the MF 224 and am not having luck. What size bales are you trying to make? I would looking into a newer newholland. Something like a 575, If they are available in your part of the world.
> I have always wanted to visit Australia.
> Good luck
> Robert


Just making standard 14x18 bales mainly lucerne but some oatern and clover/ryegrass mix .Can you tell me what model New holland would be equivellant to the Massey 224.
thanks 
Grub


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, I can not find much info on the massey 224 but The New Holland 575 is one of the best 14x18 balers you can buy.... The only thing I don't know is if New Holland Numbers there equipment different down under. I know JD numbers machines different in some countries.
Robert


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

from one aussie to another....we use MF128's we have four running at any time and a new MF39. the 128 is just a 124 with a wider pick up. honestly they the New holland dont make knots like an MF! we rebuild ours every 2 yrs because of the number of bales we do. i would go for a good 224 over a New Holland anyday.


----------



## grubnjohn (May 2, 2010)

thank you for the advice is the 224 going to be higher capacity than the 124 as i am happy with the 124 just a bit slow do you know if there is much difference as i have a donor 124 which i might keep for parts thanks Grub


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

aussiehayman is right about the knotter. I owned a MF124. Put a lot of bales through it before it self destructed. The small bolt on the top of the forks sheared.

I now have a NH 575. I think the MF 124 did a much better job baling. Much easier to clear out string also when you drop bales. I had heard so many good things about the 575 I just bought one on that info. Plus New Holland sure doesn't back their equipment. My dealer had to cover costs after I had problems after the first day of baling.


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

If you buy the 224 keep it as most of the parts will fit


----------



## grubnjohn (May 2, 2010)

I am going to look at the 224 this weekend so I will let you know if i buy it.


----------

